# FWC Red Snapper Survey



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

FWC is conducting a survey on Red Snapper. Lets all help FWC get more accurate numbers for the endangered:whistling: Red Snapper.

http://myfwc.com/media/202837/OnlineCatchCard.pdf


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

They'll tally up the dolphin/shark eaten ones and factor it into the TAC. Be careful how you answer these, they might come back to bite you.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Had a biologist few days back give me and JD72 some red snapper survey cards, sure hope they make some changes.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

MrFish said:


> They'll tally up the dolphin/shark eaten ones and factor it into the TAC. Be careful how you answer these, they might come back to bite you.


What do you mean the TAC?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Total Allowable Catch


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

MrFish said:


> They'll tally up the dolphin/shark eaten ones and factor it into the TAC. Be careful how you answer these, they might come back to bite you.


FWC worker gave me several cards while loading my boat @ the ramp the other day.


What do they include in the TAC?

May need a lawyer to explain how to fill it out "correctly" 

The card said there was a reward for providing your return address. I can't imagine what they think of as a reward.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

tell them you didn't catch nothing they think there isn't enough, Tell them you caught all 25#ers and they say the limit will be reached in a 2 week season.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Just remember anything you say *can* and *will be used against you.*


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

hope they give out tags instead of two fish perperson per day then you can catch as many as you want until you use your tags up.sounds good but it will probably never happen


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

MissKristy said:


> hope they give out tags instead of two fish perperson per day then you can catch as many as you want until you use your tags up.sounds good but it will probably never happen


Then they'll start charging for the tags. Don't give them any ideas! Snapper fishing is already expensive.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

1pescadoloco said:


> FWC worker gave me several cards while loading my boat @ the ramp the other day.
> 
> 
> What do they include in the TAC?
> ...


:thumbup: LOL. T shirts is the reward from what the lady said to me.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

MrFish said:


> They'll tally up the dolphin/shark eaten ones and factor it into the TAC. Be careful how you answer these, they might come back to bite you.


I think we mostly agree that they've made up their mind. The best thing we can do is at least provide honest and accurate information. We know that no matter what the data is, they'll spin it to justify tighter restriction. At least we as recreational fisherman can do the right thing and tell the truth.

If this was really about protecting the population of a species they would put a moratorium on the sale of the species. Since that isn't happening we know it's about something other than protecting a fish.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Trophyhusband, I firmly disagree with you on this one. You can not win the arguement. It is a done deal unless we get rid of all carreer politicians who are elitists by the way. Who absolutely think they know what is best for you, and then get the replacements to throw out all the treehugging moneygrubbin people in high authority ( Roy Crabtree, Jane Lubechenco ) over the sportsman. If you will take the time to look up VISION 2020 on NOAA website and read I believe page 17, it clearly states their goal for the recreational fishermen and women by the year 2020. 100 % catch and release. The satisfaction is to be in the catch and release instead of catch and consumption. Like I said earlier, do not answer because anything you say can and will be used against US ( The Recreational Sportsman ).


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

lobsterman said:


> Trophyhusband, I firmly disagree with you on this one. You can not win the arguement. It is a done deal unless we get rid of all carreer politicians who are elitists by the way. Who absolutely think they know what is best for you, and then get the replacements to throw out all the treehugging moneygrubbin people in high authority ( Roy Crabtree, Jane Lubechenco ) over the sportsman. If you will take the time to look up VISION 2020 on NOAA website and read I believe page 17, it clearly states their goal for the recreational fishermen and women by the year 2020. 100 % catch and release. The satisfaction is to be in the catch and release instead of catch and consumption. Like I said earlier, do not answer because anything you say can and will be used against US ( The Recreational Sportsman ).


I read it. You and I agree on everything except how (or whether) to answer the survey. Since their mind is already made up and nothing we say (or don't say) will change that why not at least inject some truth into the whole mess? It's possible that a different administration in the future could make serious changes at the top of NOAA. Regardless of what happens, shouldn't we at least try to do the right thing?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Trophyhusband said:


> I read it. You and I agree on everything except how (or whether) to answer the survey. Since their mind is already made up and nothing we say (or don't say) will change that why not at least inject some truth into the whole mess? It's possible that a different administration in the future could make serious changes at the top of NOAA. Regardless of what happens, shouldn't we at least try to do the *right thing*?


Absolutely, throw the bums out, I don't care if they are Republicans, Democrats, ot Independants. If they are carreer politicians, throw them out on their ear. Trust me they know the truth, they had Bob Shipp on the advisory board and he told them like it was and they dismissed him. They don't give a rats petunia about the truth. It is 100 % about their agenda, plain and simple.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

lobsterman said:


> They don't give a rats petunia about the truth. It is 100 % about their agenda, plain and simple.


Very true. The statement about all fishing becoming catch and release in the future is very scary. The idea of the people not being allowed to procure their own food, instead having to purchase their food from the market is very uncomfortable to me. I like the idea of knowing where my food comes from and having the skills to get it myself should I have to. Without the ability to keep fish, fewer and fewer people will fish at all. I'm not a conspiracy theorist, but It almost sounds like the long term goal is for the population to be dependent on the system (which is controlled by the government) and not fully able to be self sufficient.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Trophyhusband said:


> Very true. The statement about all fishing becoming catch and release in the future is very scary. The idea of the people not being allowed to procure their own food, instead having to purchase their food from the market is very uncomfortable to me. I like the idea of knowing where my food comes from and having the skills to get it myself should I have to. Without the ability to keep fish, fewer and fewer people will fish at all. I'm not a conspiracy theorist, but It almost sounds like the long term goal is for the population to be dependent on the system (which is controlled by the government) and not fully able to be self sufficient.


That is their goal. Rely on the Government from the cradle to the grave. They are going to give all the resources to Commercials and have the Unions oversee the whole enchalada. Kickbacks you see, crony capitalism.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The day they do IFQ's will be the day that the death knell sounds for recreational fishing. Then all the TAC shares will be bought and sold like stocks and eventually the recreational anglers will lose out. A public resource held in trust for the American Public will be given away to be bought and sold for private sector profit. When ever you hear that a species has been over fished whose door is that laid against? The recreational angler. The FWC site has a break down of the TAC by month, check it out and you will see that the commercial sector does the same thing. You just don't hear much about it.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

The best thing you can do with these cards is tear them up and place them in the trash with all the rest of the "reserch" that we've funded for FWC and NOAA fisheries. I'd like to see some hard numbers on boat registrations of vessels > 16' and Saltwater fishing licenses. Does anyone else remember what a Charlie Foxtrot it was at boat ramps and at fishing spots like the Paradise Holes and the public barges south of the pass on the first April 15th opening? There were hundreds and hundreds of boats. Now? Not so much. FWC has not been forthcoming with that data to my knowledge. What data (if any) has FWC ever made public? Put the forms in the trash and let the FWC eat cake.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

we,ll have to get some drug running subs to bring fish in. amen trash forms show fish only to fwc remember the fish are to small, oops we made a mistake fish are bigger than we thought so you caught 1.8 millon lbs too much in 4 weeks. they make info what they want for their agends


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

All I can say is to remember what they did to Martha Stewart. Jailed for what she said, not for anything she did.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Martha Stewart deserved to go to jail just for being Martha Stewart. Now with that said:

Appointed, long term politicians that make decisions for you and I without our vote is the problem in this matter and many other matters across the country. Instead of stinking hippies camped out on public land protesting wall street we need people to en mass protest this type of "politician". I quote the word because a politician (good or bad) is elected. These people are not elected and have a lot of power over our lives. Not just with the snapper season but will a lot of subject matter all over the country.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

the more laws you make the more criminals you make, screw the FWC, NOAA, Roy Crabtree and politicians in general.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, I'm not a fan of Martha Stewart but my thinking is a little along the same lines as bigrick on this one. There are far too many people in jails that haven't done anything to hurt anyone causing far too many children to be without parent.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is what I say. When the State of Florida and the FWC stands up to the Fed and tells them tyo pack sand like Texas did then I will cooperate with their surveys. Until then, don't cry for me Argentina!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The FWC does NOT = NOAA

Perhaps the FWC is trying to do their own research to do exactly like lobsterman hinted at and trying to prove that ARS are plentiful and tell the feds they need to STFU.

Of course that is the optimist in me speaking.

The Feds have "bought" the states. Every Federal bureaucracy from the Department of Transportation to the Department of Education basically control things at the state level our founding fathers never imagined the feds would have their hand in. They control this by using federal "buy money" as leverage. This is exactly why Florida doesnt want to buck with NOAA, they want that money from Uncle Sugar. 

It starts with abolishing these bureaucracies and allowing each state and its people to decide whats best for its people just like our founding fathers intended.


----------

